# No Pressure On Waist - Can't Wear Pants!



## buzz

I have looked around the forum but cannot find anything about this subject. If I missed something, please let me know.

I cannot handle any pressure on my waist/abdomen. I wear pants 2 to 3 sizes too big, held up with suspenders so that there will not be any constriction on my waist. Because of this, I can’t tuck in any shirts. I have to wear everything out to avoid directly showing my huge-waisted pants or anything else that may be visible due to the space between the pants and me. 

And, when I say I can’t handle any pressure on my waist/abdomen, I mean I can’t. It is not just “uncomfortable” or just something that happens after meals. It is all the time. If I wear something too tight (which in this case would be anything that is tight enough to stay up by itself), I get pain in my abdomen that allows me to do little but lay down. I get a headache, and my ability to think is destroyed by crabbiness. 

I know this is not a “mental” issue because I have been in many situations where I was not thinking about my waist or pants yet began to degenerate into a crabby, painful mess quickly. It wasn’t until later, when I took the pants off, that I got relief and realized that the pressure around my waist was the culprit. I have read and heard from many IBS sufferers that they get abdominal pain after eating certain foods, too much food, or wearing tight clothing – but I have not come across anyone else who can’t function when they have ANY amount of tightness around their waist. 

Does anyone else have this issue, and more importantly, has anyone been able to overcome this somehow? Peppermint pills, fiber, water, etc., all help with food-based pain and regularity but do nothing for this waist sensitivity. 

I would like to be able to exercise again and consider employment that requires your shirt to be tucked in. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## vizion

Hi Buzz,I have the same problem too. It's been gradually getting worse the last few years. I'm not diagnosed for IBS yet. But any pressure on my tummy makes me struggle for air. I have custom made pants that have garters all-around just like the ones you find in shorts. But lately, it's been tough for me even wearing those. To top it off, my tummy expands an inch, 2 or 3 when I sit. I have no solution except to wear underwear at home.


----------



## annie7

oh yes, i get that too. i have SIBO as well as chronic constipation and when i'm really backed up and bloated with stool and gas i cannot tolerate any type of pants even my trusty one-size-too-large elastic waistband drawstring pants. fortunately i'm a woman so then i can turn to my comfy tent jumpers. don't know what i'd do without them.years ago i used to bib overalls when this happened. they were pretty comfy too. not exactly in style any more though. but when i'm that uncomfortable i really don't care about style--lol.


----------



## Tiss

I absolutely can't stand to wear anything around my waist. Haven't for many years. I guess I'm lucky cause I am pretty thin and can wear the lower rise jeans and pants. I don't know if any of you women shop at J.Jill but they have a line of clothing call J jill Wearever. Wonderful tops and pants that feel like pjs with elastic waste without looking dumpy. Just went to Italy and wore the Wearever on the LONG plane ride without feeling cramped up in my tummy due to having anything press on my waist.


----------



## annie7

i'm thin too but even the low rise bother me--quite a bit actually. can't bear to have anything pressing on my belly either which is right where the low rise sit.


----------



## irateintestines

I have this terribly, and as a result I heavily rely on dresses, and super loose, rolled down on my waist leggings. The dresses have to be potato sack style and loose. The thing that troubles me the most is my bra! Now that is a terrible uncomfortable situation, especially since my set heavily rely (ha ha) on one. I think one of the hardest to cope with aspects of IBS is how it makes you feel about yourself, both internally and externally. I feel your pain! I guess I'm lucky that dresses are in my socially acceptable clothing repertoire.


----------



## Ella.b

Hi, I have a similar issue, I can have a bm fine one morning but by the afternoon I start to get a cramp like pain really low done in my pelvis area as if it's being stretched..it's almost like a contracting, I feel totally compact and full of air, but I'm not, even after taking movicol and having normal bm this pain can occur, it's gets worse over about 2 hours until I'm in agony and can't do anything, I have to lay down and I can't whasoever wear anything restricting on my waist for at least a week, I'm left with a dull ache and pain not a severe as in the start, but it last for a week, does anyone get this symptom???...I also had a ceserean 20 months ago so I'm wondering if it's that or my ibs, doctors seem to think it's the ibs, but I'm also getting to the stage whe I'm wearing sizes bigger because I'm worried of it starting while I'm out. :0(


----------



## sjy

Ella.b said:


> Hi, I have a similar issue, I can have a bm fine one morning but by the afternoon I start to get a cramp like pain really low done in my pelvis area as if it's being stretched..it's almost like a contracting, I feel totally compact and full of air, but I'm not, even after taking movicol and having normal bm this pain can occur, it's gets worse over about 2 hours until I'm in agony and can't do anything, I have to lay down and I can't whasoever wear anything restricting on my waist for at least a week, I'm left with a dull ache and pain not a severe as in the start, but it last for a week, does anyone get this symptom???...I also had a ceserean 20 months ago so I'm wondering if it's that or my ibs, doctors seem to think it's the ibs, but I'm also getting to the stage whe I'm wearing sizes bigger because I'm worried of it starting while I'm out. :0(


I've never had a small waist, always a bit of a belly and chronic "belly aches". I have never been comfortable in high waisted pants or skirts. Luckily I wear scrubs for work and can loosen the tie. Every thing else is stretch only!Your post hit a nerve with me when you mentioned C-section 20 months ago. My current "supposed" IBS pain started after a GYN biopsy. I went back multiple times while they checked for infection, prolapsed organs, twisted ovary and anything else they thought of. I kept asking about scar tissue (I've had two GYN laparoscopic surgeries). She just said no and suggested I see a gastroenterologist. I told her I already had an appointment. He (GI doc) said it was IBS, brought on by a nearby spasm, whatever. Had my colonoscopy, clear. It was my first as baseline anyway, I'm 51. The day of my colonoscopy, I told him I had a new pain, upper right abdomen. He ordered an ultrasound, found gallstones. Gallbladder removed last Friday. The surgeon upon hearing my history, thinks they punctured my uterus during the biopsy. So why it's still hurting whenever stool passes, who knows?Anyway, my long-winded reply, is to encourage you to re-visit your GYN. Ask about scar tissue, adhesions, endometriosis and anything else you can think of. Also have them check you for prolapse. I'm still searching for my answer, I hope you find yours.And for anyone else out there needing comfortable pants, check out scrub pants (tie only, no elastic) or flannel PJ pants (tie only) for winter. Also, Hanes makes some wonderful new sweat pants that have a wide band elastic, much more comfortable. And no goofy elastic cuffs, LOL. Ladies department at Walmart!


----------



## Mary5

Have slow transit constipation AND pelvic floor disfunction (muscles at exit tighten up instead of relaxing) so on top of retaining everything in there, once the stuff does get to the exit, the muscles don't cooperate.Slow transit diagnosed through sitzmarker test, and pelvic floor outlet with defecography.For slow transit they say it is "chronic", for pelvic floor went several months to therapy and that has helped, about 30% better.In pain and discomfort every waking moment.Still on laxatives, otherwise with backup I can barely function, can't breathe and as you mention, the stomach distention is huge.For the distension>Eat very small amounts.Heat helps, Cvs sells a large heating pad for back pain. And there is always the trusty hot water bottle.Yoga helps.I have got rid of all "normal" pants and found Yoga pants at Old Navy that once you put a top on look like regular pants. I wear these to work with a nice top or jacket.


----------



## Berniememe

Dear Buzz- I know exactly what you mean! I thought I was crazy! I had surgery 3 months ago for reflux & small bowel resection( see my post " Nissan fundlipication woes"). I have been left with abdominal pain mid left to center abdomen. I cannot stand anything putting even the slightest pressure on my mid upper abdomen, it feels like a skin surface nerve issue- it even wakes me up when I an sleeping. I think it is related to IBS or to nerves injured during surgery. Thank you for helping me realize I am not alone!


----------



## jaumeb

Similar problem here. I am a man and my problem is D, not C. I register to the post just in case someone finds a solution someday.


----------



## flossy

Yes Buzz, I don't like anything around my waist either. I'm pretty skinny, but it just feels uncomfortable. I don't wear much of anything when I'm home and when I'm driving for more than 15 minutes or so I always loosen my belt, unsnap my pants and zip down my zipper. It's way more comfortable that way.

BTW, tucking in your shirt is pretty much out of style now and has been for some time, unless you are wearing a tie.


----------



## Lou82

Hi I apologize because I don't think this has anything at all to do with IBS but I am bumping this thread up because this is the closest thing I have been able to find on the internet that relates to my situation. To Buzz & Flossy, when you wear pants does it just give you pains in your stomach or does your breathing get cut off? The issue I am having is when I sit down with pants it always cuts off my breathing. I purposely wear my pants a size or 2 big for work and it doesn't matter. The tinest pressure on my belly causes my breathing to get disrupted, I get terrible headaches, loss of circulation - its just awful. I am lucky that I have a job that doesn't have a very strict dress code which allows me to wear shirts over my pants and I can unbutton my pants when I sit at work (as crazy as that sounds). That's the only way to keep my sanity. I used to try and "fight it" , wear button down shirts tucked in and just deal with it all day but then I got tired of coming home with severe headaches and I began to worry about doing long term, permanent damage to my body due to lack of blood flow.

I just don't understand why I experience this. Ive had the same job for 10+ years and it was never an issue. One day about 3 years ago I just started noticing my breathing was getting disrupted at work. I figure Id lose a few pounds and it would go away but it never did. I would understand it if I was overweight or wearing ridiculous tight clothes but I am not and do it. I am 195 pounds 5'11. I do have belly fat around my stomach and I understand my belly expands when I sit but why doesn't EVERYONE who doesn't have a washboard stomach experience this?

The only way I can slightly alleviate the issue is if I diet very strict, which I don't mind doing but I don't want to lose much more weight and it still requires me to wear my pants a size or two bigger.

Does this sound normal to anyone? Could it be I have some sort of brain sensitivity issue that sends a signal to my brain that I cannot breath when there is the slightest pressure on my belly? I am just searching desperately for answers. I would like to sit down comfortably like everyone else and not have to pass up the available seat on the train because I don't want to sit (lol).

Any ideas or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## flossy

Hi Lou82 -

I don't mean to freak you out but there definitely seems like something is not quite right inside you by or near that area...

If you haven't gotten colonscopy yet I would definitely get one.... Put your mind at ease, it will rule out any blockage/cancer/polyps/whatnot. Get put to sleep before the procedure, ask before you make an appointment if they do that that way (not just on twilight drugs). I got one a couple of years ago, was all freaked out by it and as it turns out it was easy as pie... Not kidding.... I was out (sleeping) the whole time.

Other than that, can't help ya, but I hope that helps! Keep us posted.


----------



## Topher2112

I came across this topic and joined the forum as a result.

I can relate to having stomach pain/abdominal pressure when wearing any pants that aren't very loose dress pants with suspenders or sweatpants. I used to wear jeans regularly and now I feel a dull pain when I wear regular or low-rise jeans or other pants.I had a lot of inconclusive tests done by a GI specialist. The only thing that I haven't had is a colonoscopy. I've been taking Miralax for the past 5 months, lost 5-10 pounds but still have problems with pants pressing on my abdomen. I have more problems when sitting for long periods vs. standing. I am looking for a way to find relief from the pain/pressure. Based on the posts here, I am not alone. Keep us posted, indeed!


----------



## jaumeb

Welcome Topher1221. I suffered this symptoms that you described and some eleven years ago, the problem became chronic and the pain didn't disappear when I removed my pants. My case might be a bit different as I suffer from D and not from C.


----------



## rn2015

Gosh, I thought I was alone. Can't take it anymore so searching and come across this thread.

I am a small build guy: 5'3, 120 lbs. Last few years, I always wearing pants/jeans with the suspenders and un-button with no belts. If I button it, I get lower back hurts. If I wear belts, my lower back hurts, and they are not tight. Even underwear, shorts, have to be loose. As a results, no tuck shirts inside. And I depend on the suspenders to keep my pants/jeans up.

PS. Last year I went to my brother wedding and it was nightmare. Shirt tucked in, button and belt up. Killing my lower back the whole time I was there. Sorry brother


----------



## flossy

IMHO, this is one of the best posts that's ever been posted here. Pants cannot be loose enough, nor seat belt on car going over that area, for that matter. Stretch it out!


----------



## sophie3

So thankful to find you. I can't wear anything on my waist going back to 2008. I got maternity pants back then but they would not stay up.I can not wear underpants at all because they cause discomfort. The only pants I wear are Lysse, they are high cut and don't bother me at all. I wore some loose fitting shorts (my daughter had out grown) last week. Did not feel to bad but I started having terrible stomach cramps. Now I have a bladder infection and I really think it was caused by the shorts. I had a hysterectomy at 23 in 1980. When this all started my belly started swelling and for years it stays swollen, no way can I suck it in. I had test when this started but nothing really showed up. I did have my gall bladder removed but saw no change at all. I am not over weight and when this started I was really thin. I weigh 15 pounds more now but still at a good weight. I wondered if my organs down there have fallen forward. I go to the gynecologist, he never has mentioned anything even with my complaints.I'm at the age now that it isn't uncommon to see women with larger belly's, but they are wearing regular clothes. Help!!!!


----------



## redskyatnight

I have had this problem for years and I did a search to find out if there were others who had a problem with wearing clothing around the waist and stomach. I will wear a dress or large size skirt with a waist that does not settle on my stomach or waist. I have found that even underwear has to be loose around the stomach or I will be in pain thru the night.

Sitting at the desk at work will cause my stomach to hurt if I am wearing anything around the stomach....it doesn't have to be tight...it seems to be the feel of something touching my stomach. I had a colonoscopy 10 years ago and it was found that I had diverticulitis which I was told goes with IBS...

My problem started when I was in my late 40's and now I am 62 and still find I have to deal with this each and every day. I never know if I will be "OK" with the stomach issues (constipation/diarrhea) for working or socializing..my life is controlled by the IBS.....

I walk for exercise and also limit foods that would cause an IBS spasm but have found an attach can come out of the blue...if I am stressed than just eating will cause a problem...not eating causes a problem also. I have seen doctors on and off for years and nothing seems to take the pressure off my stomach issues....along with the IBS, I suffer from Restless Legs, Insomnia and a bit of depression. This IBS has taken a toll on my life....


----------



## jaumeb

Hey redskyatnight, I recommend you to look around the forum to find remedies to improve your digestion.


----------



## othatsnormal

Ive been reading this thread for the past year because it is the only thing I can find on the web that relates to my issue. Most searches lead to pregnancy forums. I made an account since seeing some more post in this thread.

For those who dont want to read my history below my main problem is I cannot sit with buttoned pants ever. Even with my jeans fully unbuttoned and unzipped while sitting I still have pain from just the tension in the leg creases. I feel like an old man when I move because bending, twisting, reaching, moving all flare up the pain. I always feel bloated and bruised in my groin and waistline, like someone punched me in the ovaries...if I had ovaries. A lot of test with zero answers.

History: ------------------------------------------------------------

For over 3 years I have had groin/waistline problems. It seemed to stem from a pain I developed in my left testicle one night laying in bed like it was twisted, and felt a chord like pain in the crease of my leg/thigh. I had trouble walking and was unable to bend over or put any pressure on my waistline. The pain went from mainly on my left side to more on the right then eventually just the entire waistline. I took 6 weeks of FML. When I returned to work I had to wear track pants for 3 months. I was finally able to wear jeans but have to unbutton them everytime when sitting and still leads to a lot of pain overall.

During this time my scrotum has sagged a lot more and my testicles are always sensitive. There is no room between my legs for them, and the extra skin from the sag pretty much swallows my shaft up when I sit, making it very uncomfortable with the waistline pain I already have. They always suggest wearing tighter underwear but that is not possible because they will get crunched between my legs. Comfort is never possible.

I have seen 4 urologist and 1 gastro. I have had xrays, ultrasounds, MRI's all in the groin\waistline region and a colonoscopy with no results. I have been given antibiotics, steroids, nortriptiline(spelling? antidepressant), probiotics and yogurt(still eat activia anyway). I urinate almost hourly, water increases urgency more than soda. Never relieved and can always pee 10 mins later. Laying on my back makes me feel like taking a pee too.

I have not been diagnosed with IBS but I have constant bloating with pain and frequent urgency. My bowel movements are never consistent. Either diarrhea or tar-like(impossible to pass or wipe) On my best day it comes out thin and compressed like it was extruded from a playdough press.

I have a skinny frame but a pot belly. I lost a bunch of weight but could not get rid of the mid center pot belly. I tried doing the exercises to strengthen your pelvic muscles with no success. Being skinnier made managing the pain a little easier but it was still very present.

This has greatly affected my quality of life. I have the hardest time getting anything out of a doctor asides from crazy suggestions. The last one recommended physical therapy and my PD wants to send me to a neurologist. I tried scheduling an appointment, but they wouldn't even see me based on my symptoms. The only other possibility I have read about is hernias, which most of the doctors first mention what it sounds like when I see them, but they always say they cant detect anything. I read about superficial hernias that have to be diagnosed with endoscopic exploration but I cant get anyone to even raise an eye when I mention this.

I have an another appointment with different gastro next month.


----------



## jaumeb

Othatsnormal, do you think our symptoms could be the result of fungal overgrowth? Have you checked the prostatitis.org forum?


----------



## MaryLouise

hello there, i have the same sensation, and always had a dislike of any tightness around my abdomen. i wear skirts most of the time where i don't feel any pressure..elasticated waistbands are usually too tight.

realizing that when i feel pressure and discomfort the applied pressure by clothing cannot possibly 'squash' my guts, organs etc. it must be some other issue. anyways IBS is an airy-fairy term in itself, given by doctors instead of saying 'i just haven't got a clue'. ;-)

i don't subscribe to all this stuff any more. 20 years ago some doctor 'diagnosed' me with IBS as well, only because no test showed anything wrong.

my theory now is (having investigated the matter myself as i'm the only one who can really help myself) i have come to the following conclusion.

well first of all i'd like to mention that other 'symptoms' (sorry but i don't like the terminology that labels us, for as long as we accept a label we define ourselves with it - therefore it will stay with us)..now where was i...ah yes, the other things i experienced are being rendered unfunctional when eating too much, also distension, pain in the upper abdomen and difficulty breathing, along with an inability to stand up straight, which would produce some stabbing sensations if i tried.

so i eventually figured out it is not an internal issue at all, but a muscular/nerve/fascial issue.

stress/fear or anything along those lines has been shown in clinical studies to tighten/constrict fascial tissue=connective tissue. (yes i have read up on it.)

so - the connective tissue is everywhere, and nerves endings are connecting it all over the place. that is why when i eat too much the (at that time constricted and tense) connective tissue gets distended and pressure put on it, and this causes pain as all the nerves are firing up. so the pain can sometimes be all over the belly area, sometimes going up to the chest, the breathing is affected, and there may be stabbing or shooting pains left, right and centre. it is then better if i bend over a bit and the pressure is eased somewhat, i can breathe better etc.

eating small food portions helps to avoid this, and also the types of food consumed, e.g. i avoid gluten, dairy and greasy foods.

but that doesn't solve the issue, only relieves the pain. what i also found makes it better is to exercise and stretch the muscles, this also stretches the fascial tissue and loosens it, making it more flexible and the nerves connected to the area will not go into overdrive so quickly any more.

but exercise is also just another pain alleviater really, the lack of it is not the real cause of all this i believe...

what really imho lies at the very root of the problem is internal stress which is causing the contraction of the connective tissue in the first place, which then leads to avoidance techniques (like not standing straight or avoiding exercise as it initially increases the pain) which in turn must lead to a shortening of the muscles in the whole abdominal/chest area. also i have noticed that when i grip the connective tissue on the belly, really just grasping the abdominal wall tissue lightly, it is very sensitive (so nothing to do with the guts, stomach etc.) and when i try to massage it a bit it does feel really uncomfortable/painful. well not so much now any more as i have been working on it but it did when the pain was still fairly strong. also the breathing and standing straight issues have gotten much better since then.

i'd like to add as well that i am not 'big' but very slender, in case anyone thinks this only affects larger sizes.

so this is my theory, feel free to consider or reject it for yourself - you'll know if it resonates with you.


----------



## gunkmail1977

Finally!!

For the past 6 years any pressure against my LOWER ABDOMEN just below my small gut results in chronic,

- Headaches

- Nausea

At their worst the headaches & nausea get so bad they turn into migraines and I throw up, completely exhausted, unable to function :-( Every Dr. I see seems to look at me with question marks & can't figure it out! They end up telling me there is no link from your lower abdomen to the headaches in your head..

My doctors have had the following tests done,

*Catscan on lower abdomen*

*Colonoscopy*

*Endoscopy*

*Stool test*

*Blood tests*

Still no answers or solutions from any of the doctors, they keep telling me all my test results come back normal.

On a side note the blood & stool tests revealed I had H-Pylori and Entamoeba Histolytica (parasites in my intestines) - both of which were rid of by taking the necessary medications. Removing these 2 problems did not get rid of the chronic headaches & nausea from pressure on my lower abdomen, which leads me to believe they were not the cause of my suffering.

Does anyone have a doctor that has diagnosed this problem?? I'm not sure if it is even IBS or something else altogether. Yes I have a small gut but I know people who are even moderately obese and don't suffer that hell I have been living for so many years now :-(

-------> Please help? Desperate for a solution..









*In the meantime what I have been doing is hiking up my pants high, around my belly button. This seems to get rid of about 80% of the chronic symptoms.

*Sadly I end up having to wear pants that are 2-3x too big for me to relieve any pressure against my lower abdomen with suspenders to hold up my pants. Not very stylish.


----------



## flossy

From the post above: "Sadly I end up having to wear pants that are 2-3x too big for me to relieve any pressure against my lower abdomen with suspenders to hold up my pants. Not very stylish."

They are in the 'hood!


----------



## annie7

Flossy--maybe this is the reason why the boys in the 'hood wear their pants like that--no pressure on the waist...









(not to make light of the problem of course--i had it too, as i mentioned earlier although thankfully my pain was not as bad as others describe)


----------



## flossy

This "can't wear pants" post is one of my fav subjects & posts here. Besides wearing larger waist-sized pants *stretch belts *help a lot also, especially when one is sitting down.


----------



## gunkmail1977

I really just want to rid myself of this horrible daily problem.. seems no one has had any luck getting a diagnosis for this or treatment/solution


----------



## Allecta

To buzz the OP, you're clearly not alone here. I've had this problem for the whole 14 years I've had IBS! It does make you wonder if you are bonkers or over sensitive but for me it's so clear cut. I can't even wear leggings as I find them too tight and uncomfortable. I get by by wearing black jogging trousers in good quality material with no drawstring, and wearing a tunic over the top, which disguises the fact the trousers are joggers to an extent. In summer I can wear dresses (can't even bear to wear tights or hold ups) on the 4 days it's sunny anyhow. If you are male, it might be still more tricky.

Ladies, does anyone else REALLY miss showing off their figure?....lol


----------



## Leo41

I have this as well. I believe once things are turned on.. Visceral hypersensitivity this is what happens.


----------



## annie7

Allecta said:


> Ladies, does anyone else REALLY miss showing off their figure?....lol


......only wish i had a figure to show off ..lol


----------



## dlind70

The human body is just like your homes' drain-waste-vent system. The vent piping connects upward with the open air, allowing gases from the waste piping to escape and keeping the air pressure in the system even. i.e. You need to yawn more often to help release your bloat. Go in a mirror and stick out your tongue far and very aggressively while yawning and stretching. Start there and then continue while laying down.


----------



## Allecta

Leo41-i meant to mention this in my post also-i think you are right. I think visceral hypersensitivity is a real thing with many cases of IBS. I think the "hypersensitivity" is not to do with being oversensitive, but is a true increase in discomfort due to over firing sensory nerves or some such thing.

Annie-i'm sure you have a figure! 
Annie I've returned to the board after 7 years absence or so and remember you from before. I see from your posts you have opted for a colostomy -well done for a strong choice after so many years of suffering


----------



## gunkmail1977

I google'd 'visceral hypersensitivity', seems like a very complicated general term. Not sure if it applies to me, not even sure if what I am experiencing is IBS...

I have no physical pain whatsoever, no upset stomach, nothing. For some reason whenever there is even mild pressure on my lower abdomen I end up experiencing nausea and/or headaches.

I have an upcoming appointment with a Gastroenterologist, can't wait! I just hope he doesn't give me the answer I have been getting from a bunch of other doctors I have consulted over the past few years. They can't seem to figure this out?


----------



## annie7

Allecta--thanks. yes, i do feel so much better now--no more constipation and bloat. i still wear my dresses, though, because it's just easier as my stoma is near my waistline...

and welcome back--i thought you seemed familiar.....just under a different name, perhaps..

i hope you are feeling ok--or even better than ok... take good care...


----------



## jaumeb

I am small and have to wear xl or xxl underwear. Yesterday I used some l-sized underwear and I am still paying for it. Lesson learned. Won't happen again.

And I never suffered C. Am I the only D here?


----------



## flossy

You may very well be the only D here, as it is the C's area of the board here... but that's okay!


----------



## Nuffa

But pls dont stop posting here jaumeb as u seem to know a lot about ibs.


----------



## jaumeb

Flossy, you're absolutely right. It is so strange that I have D BMs and C pain.

Nuffa, thanks for the compliment. To be honest, I am as baffled as everyone else.


----------



## annie7

Hi Jaumeb--oh yes, i agree with Nuffa--you're always welcome here on the constipation board







you are always a great source of information and support.

and yes, agreed, we're all baffled. i used to feel my constipation was a constantly moving target...


----------



## Leo41

jaumeb said:


> I am small and have to wear xl or xxl underwear. Yesterday I used some l-sized underwear and I am still paying for it. Lesson learned. Won't happen again.
> 
> And I never suffered C. Am I the only D here?


Oh I am D also, only my meds make me go C.


----------



## jaumeb

@Leo41, thanks for your message and for sharing what has worked for you in other threads.


----------



## alross13

If I have a flare up it doesn't matter what kind of bottoms I am wearing. Even athletic pants with an elastic waist feels miserable! I'm with you Buzz, it's not after I eat something I am not suppose to it just happens and I don't get any relief until I lay down to go to bed! I am actually just now coming down from a flare up that lasted for 2 days!


----------



## sharie556

urbanmart said:


> buzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have looked around the forum, but have been unable to find anything dealing with this subject. If I missed something, please let me know.I cannot handle any pressure on my waist/abdomen. I wear pants 2 to 3 sizes too big, held up with suspenders so that there will not be any constriction on my waist. Because of this, I can't tuck in any shirts. I have to wear everything out to avoid directly showing my huge waisted pants or anything else that may be visible due to the space between the pants and me. And, when I say I can't handle any pressure on my waist/abdomen, I mean I can't. It is not just "uncomfortable", or just something that happens after meals. It is all the time. If I do wear something too tight (which in this case would be anything that is tight enough to stay up by itself) I get pain in my abdomen that allows me to do little else but lay down. I get a headache, and my ability to think is destroyed by crabbiness.I know that this is not a "mental" issue for me, because I have been in many situations where I was not thinking at all about my waist or pants yet began to quickly degenerate to a crabby, painful mess. It wasn't until later, when I took the pants off, that I got relief and realized that the pressure around my waist was the culprit.I have read and heard from many IBS suffers that they get abdominal pain after eating certain foods, too much food, or wearing really tight clothing - but I have not come across anyone else who just can't function when they have ANY amount of tightness around their waist.Does anyone else have this issue, and more importantly, has anyone been able to overcome this somehow? Peppermint pills, fiber, water, etc. all help with food based pain and regularity, but do nothing for this waist sensitivity. I would really like to be able to exercise again, and consider employment that requires your shirt be tucked in. Any help is appreciated.
Click to expand...

Hi Buzz I have the same problem my stomach is so bloated that I cant wear reg pants.I went to macys they have elastic waist band pants with slim legs with a top over them you would never know and they fit nice


----------



## Jade144

Ironically I had this problem and couldn't even stand having the seatbelt touch my abdomen. I actually wear a girdle. It never dawned on me that my insides needed a lift - literally. It helped to get rid of the gas. I mostly burp non-stop. I wear them on and off. I never even thought this would help as another one of mom's remedies. It actually has. I was also reluctant because I couldn't wrap my mind around my small frame needing a girdle. I associated girdles with sucking in not holding anything up. Hope this helps. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## JuneC

I'm inclined to think MaryLouise might be on to something.

I'm here because I googled something to the effect of "IBS, and can't stand anything around my waist!" as I sit here at my desk in my office with my pants undone at 7:33 a.m. I'm a 53 yr old female, 6ft tall and quite thin. I had my IBS under control for many years with apple cider vinegar. But suddenly, it is flaring up and nothing seems to help. I'm alternating between D and C and not sure which is worse. When I'm not at work I LIVE in my workout pants. I know my hubby must get tired of seeing them though he doesn't complain. It's hard, as a 6ft tall women to find something with an elastic waist that not only fits but that I can afford. I'm certain that anxiety and stress make things much worse because I have WAY more pain at work than I do at home. Siting in this chair all day is torture, and I do get up and walk around frequently. I'm trying to figure out what foods are the culprits but truthfully, I'm not sure it has anything to do with food.

I find it next to impossible to release the tension in my stomach. Concentrated deep breathing exercises definitely help, but that's not something I can do for 8 hours on the job.

I feel everyone's pain on here, but it sure is nice to know I'm not the only one with this crazy issue!! Besides this problem, I'm a very happy person!


----------



## flossy

This product (see link below) helps lesson the pain down there as it gets things moving at a faster pace (-or should I say at less slower pace? Ha-ha!) through your intestinal track. I've been on it now about 9? months or so, give or take. Pricey but worth it:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/

-All herbal!


----------



## MyrnaMina

I am IBS-C 20 year victim, lol. I have the same issue with pants. I am lucky to be a girl. I heavily rely on dresses and leggings. I can wear regular pants about once a week and always unbutton when I am driving. The issue has gotten to the point this year that it inhibits me. I am not gaining weight but all of my pants are way too tight.


----------



## Lou82

For those of you who have IBS what exactly do you experience when there is pressure on your belly? Pain or does your breathing/circulation get cut off?


----------



## jaumeb

In my case there is pain and a general feeling of being sicker that persists when I take my pants off. It can last days.

I guess it's different for different people.


----------



## Nanobug

gunkmail1977 said:


> mild pressure on my lower abdomen [...] I end up experiencing nausea and/or headaches.


"Vagus nerve" comes to mind as a possible explanation for the link. Here's some additional info: "Inflamed vagus nerve: symptoms and remedies."


----------



## flossy

This is probably still my all-time fav post here.... (And bumping for content...)


----------



## jaumeb

I have an update which is a bit embarassing. I no longer wear underwear and I use suspenders to hold my trousers. It has made a difference for me. Even extra-large, old, loose underwear was hurting me.


----------



## flossy

jaumeb said:


> I have an update which is a bit embarassing. I no longer wear underwear and I use suspenders to hold my trousers. It has made a difference for me. Even extra-large, old, loose underwear was hurting me.


Do you take anything for your IBS?


----------



## jaumeb

flossy said:


> Do you take anything for your IBS?


I started psyllium husk yesterday. I know you are against fiber, but I realized that different people is helped by different things.


----------



## flossy

jaumeb said:


> I started psyllium husk yesterday. I know you are against fiber, but I realized that different people is helped by different things.


Putting extra fiber into ones diet for constipation should always be tried first, but for most of us here - I'm guessing about 70%, at least, more fiber = more constipation.

If i could recommend something to ya, if I haven't already (click on below link to read):

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/


----------



## jaumeb

flossy said:


> Putting extra fiber into ones diet for constipation should always be tried first, but for most of us here - I'm guessing about 70%, at least, more fiber = more constipation.
> 
> If i could recommend something to ya, if I haven't already (click on below link to read):
> 
> http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/


Remember that I am a D guy in the C area. I explained this some posts ago. Thankfully I don't have D now. I had daily D for more than 10 years. I don't want D to come back so I'll stay away from that product you recommend.


----------



## flossy

jaumeb said:


> Remember that I am a D guy in the C area. I explained this some posts ago. Thankfully I don't have D now. I had daily D for more than 10 years. I don't want D to come back so I'll stay away from that product you recommend.


It alternates then? Yes?


----------



## jaumeb

flossy said:


> It alternates then? Yes?


No. Luckily I'm not constipated. My current problem is abdominal pain.


----------



## flossy

jaumeb said:


> No. Luckily I'm not constipated. My current problem is abdominal pain.


Okay, I just assumed you were constipated because this is the constipation section of the board.

Have you had a colonoscopy? Have you ever been diagnosed with anything?


----------



## Nuffa

Jaumeb has d flossy.


----------



## flossy

Nuffa said:


> Jaumeb has d flossy.


Yes, I already read that up ^there,^ Nuffa, but thanks!


----------



## jaumeb

flossy said:


> Okay, I just assumed you were constipated because this is the constipation section of the board.
> 
> Have you had a colonoscopy? Have you ever been diagnosed with anything?


I had a colonoscopy which was normal.


----------



## CherryJuice2020

So I recently had similar symptoms to what everyone was talking about here. Had a CT scan done and it turns out there's no problem, no inflammation, blood work is fine, etc.

I ultimately found out the source of all my problems was daily cherry juice. I had been drinking 1 cup per day of cherry juice because I read a few years ago that it was a natural solution for Gout. And yes, when taking it, the Gout was a non-issue. However, drinking cherry juice every day led to other nasty symptoms. Pains in side, intestines, abdominal cramping, bloating, excessive gas, etc.

Anyways, hoping this will help someone who reads this in the future.


----------



## jaumeb

Interesting. I don't drink cherry juice or any other juice.


----------



## flossy

*"No Pressure On Waist - Can't Wear Pants!"*

^That's^ still my all-time favorite subject/header here!

I don't wear much when I'm at home, but I have the same problem sometimes: As soon as I slip on some underwear I feel that pressure on my abs. I recently bought some really low cut men's underwear and they definitely help take that pressure off. I bought it here:

https://www.aliexpress.com/

It takes a few months to get from overseas after you order, but this is actually a fun website to buy stuff on. Some of the stuff is *dirt cheap*, you can't beat the price, but as I said before you gotta wait. And wait. And wait.

P.S. I've babbled enough for today. Time to watch some football.


----------



## tmw4587

I found this thread and wanted to post my own experience. I too can't stand anything around my waistband. I either hike up my pants above my belly or push stuff down really low. I have no sensation when there is nothing touching and it doesn't hurt for me to touch my waistband, it is just the feeling of constriction from a belt or elastic.

I'm almost positive my problem is stress and tension related and the root cause is my own head, not something down in my abdomen. Mine started after I was diagnosed with some bladder problems. My bladder doesn't empty completely. Now of course the very obvious thing to think is that because my bladder isn't empty it must be like a balloon inside of me causing pressure and that's what I'm feeling in my waistband. No way. One, the sensation doesn't go away when I do urinate a lot. Even if I'm not emptying it should still effect the sensation for me to void a good deal. Two, the sensation is far too high and wide spread left to right for it to be bladder. As my urologist as said, for my bladder to be so big as to put pressure up that far and that wide I'd have to be retaining a gallon of urine and I'm not.

The GI doc also has no idea and finds nothing wrong. My theory is that it is tension and stress from worrying so much about my bladder. I'm so concerned about trying to void when I pee that it has taken over my life and it is making me tense up in my abdomen. I also know for sure that stress bothers it. When I have a bad day at work the sensation is worse, when I have an easy day resting at home it is much better.

It has to be stress and tension related. So I'm trying to deal with that. But I don't think it is anything internal and certainly not IBS for me. One thing I want to try is Physical Therapy with some TENS pads. They are small electric pads that stimulate the muscles and help with pain and tension. If that helps I'll reply here.

I hope someone else with this "can't stand the waistband on my pants" problem finds this a little helpful in that at least you know you aren't the only one. And maybe see if you can also find that yours is stress related too.

Tom


----------



## jaumeb

Thanks for your message, Tom.


----------



## flossy

I started cutting the elastic band parts of my underwear if they're too tight. For a normal person? They wouldn't be too tight, but for an IBS sufferer, they are. They don't look good chopped up like that (I cut them in several places) but they are a LOT more comfortable like that!


----------



## annie7

flossy said:


> I started cutting the elastic band parts of my underwear if they're too tight. For a normal person? They wouldn't be too tight, but for an IBS sufferer, they are. They don't look good chopped up like that (I cut them in several places) but they are a LOT more comfortable like that!


back in the day i started cutting (very carefully) the elastic waist band on my pantyhose in various places. made them a LOT more comfortable to wear.







i also bought them a size larger than what i normally would wear. that helped too.


----------



## nrep

Although I've suffered from IBS for about 18 years, starting this past September, this new symptom started happening.

I can't wear anything that touches my waist. When I say 'touch', I don't mean tight. I'd never try to wear anything tight. I just mean anything that actually touches my waist.

When I do wear something (even a few sizes too big), my belly swells, I get very gassy and bloated, and pecularly, my head begins to hurt (in the front of the head). It is a terrible feeling. I've tried lots and lots of diferent pants and skirts, and the only thing I'm able to withstand is Maternity leggings that are too big for me. They basically fall down as I walk because they aren't touching my belly.

This is a terrible symptom (on top of the already terrible symptoms that I've lived with for 18 years). I don't know what to do. I can't stand this feeling.

Has anyone found relief, or have a guess as to why this is happening now?

thanks.


----------



## amerqureshi

Mild pressure on my lower abdomen results in,

nausea
headaches

I feel relief once my pants are off and there is no longer anything touching my waist. But the damage is usually done by then because the nausea and headaches cause a considerable amount of fatigue and exhaustion. At its worst I have even thrown up because of the nausea. The only solution is for me to wear overalls or very loose fitting pants which is very annoying.

Seen two Gastroenterologists. One deemed it simply to be bloating and to avoid several foods. Impossible since I primarily eat out - not always junk food but often healthy. A new Gastroenterologist I am seeing is trying to figure out what is going on, awaiting test results.

I feel like I am going to have to live with this the rest of my life!  Please help if anyone has found an actual diagnosis or what we can do to prevent these symptoms.


----------



## AlisonfromSickofIBS

I was amazed by the number of you that have this problem. Must be really difficult to manage.

Have any of you tried an alternative therapy, like Reiki (energy)?

It could be worth trying a couple of sessions to see if that makes any difference.


----------



## peter007

I have had this problem and doctors couldn't diagnose what was going on. I finally visited one doctor who shared an interesting fact that there are only two ways for gas to escape from your body. One is Colon and the other being mouth. So I started doing conscious burps which helped me a lot. Of course doctor did not suggest me to burp but I though I will give it a try. From my personal experience waist line sensitivity has more to do with gas in the abdomen that couldn't go out.


----------



## amerqureshi

I agree with you however this does not 'solve' the chronic problem. In fact every time I wear pants that fit normally around my waist line I automatically begin to burp several times. Almost as if I had just chugged a can of Coke. That doesn't stop the nausea or headaches mind you. This sucks!


----------



## jaumeb

I can currently wear underwear and elastic waistband pants.


----------



## amerqureshi

I've also found that wearing pants with an elastic based material like

Lycra 
& 
Elasthane

REALLY do help with my symptoms. It's helped so much I only buy pants made with some of this material. You can find jeans and dress pants too! Not just work out wear.


----------



## MarkLowe

Hello to everyone.

This thread is the reason why I've created an account in this forum.

I do suffer from the "can't wear pants" syndrome. It first happened 2 years ago wearing a "kinda" tight pair of jeans. I felt like fainting and a terrible discomfort in the stomach and chest area plus bloating. Bloating comes with anything that feels even slight tight. I can't wear belts or jeans now, nothing but elastic waistband pants (and even elastic gives me the above symptoms). When I'm standing it's more tolerable, but when I sit...it's hell.

Dr says that there is no reason for colonoscopy and since this issue gives me pain in the chest area and upper adbomen, I did multiple blood tests, stress test, heart ct scan, chest X-rays, upper abdominal ultrasounds (all came clear) and multiple stomach endoscopies that revealed Esophagitis Type I. As for the bloating 3 doctors didn't make much of it and said it's nothing special. When I'm bloated, even when I touch my abdomen I get dizzy spells and borborygmus.

I've tried cutting dairy & gluten but no relief.

I'm really lost, don't know what to do next. My job is computer related so I have to sit all day and it's killing me. I'm 6 ft, 208 pounds, not "that" much overweight, but when I get bloated I look like a 7 month pregnant woman.

Thank all for reading this. I totally understand what you are facing, you have all my sympathy.

I hope someone will come up with a solution.


----------



## flossy

MarkLowe said:


> Hello to everyone.
> 
> This thread is the reason why I've created an account in this forum.
> 
> I do suffer from the "can't wear pants" syndrome. It first happened 2 years ago wearing a "kinda" tight pair of jeans. I felt like fainting and a terrible discomfort in the stomach and chest area plus bloating. Bloating comes with anything that feels even slight tight. I can't wear belts or jeans now, nothing but elastic waistband pants (and even elastic gives me the above symptoms). When I'm standing it's more tolerable, but when I sit...it's hell.
> 
> Dr says that there is no reason for colonoscopy and since this issue gives me pain in the chest area and upper adbomen, I did multiple blood tests, stress test, heart ct scan, chest X-rays, upper abdominal ultrasounds (all came clear) and multiple stomach endoscopies that revealed Esophagitis Type I. As for the bloating 3 doctors didn't make much of it and said it's nothing special. When I'm bloated, even when I touch my abdomen I get dizzy spells and borborygmus.
> 
> I've tried cutting dairy & gluten but no relief.
> 
> I'm really lost, don't know what to do next. My job is computer related so I have to sit all day and it's killing me. I'm 6 ft, 208 pounds, not "that" much overweight, but when I get bloated I look like a 7 month pregnant woman.
> 
> Thank all for reading this. I totally understand what you are facing, you have all my sympathy.
> 
> I hope someone will come up with a solution.


Ah, my fav thread ever got bumped up!

I always buy pants now that the waist is way too big for me - so big they would fall to the floor if I didn't wear a belt.

I only use stretch belts now, and no leather stretch belts. You can find them on Amazon and they are inexpensive.

I cut all my underwear now, on the waistband, in about 3 places. It doesn't look good but definitely elevates the pressure.

Hope that helps!

P.S. Do you suffer from chronic constipation also or no?


----------



## MarkLowe

flossy said:


> Ah, my fav thread ever got bumped up!
> 
> I always buy pants now that the waist is way too big for me - so big they would fall to the floor if I didn't wear a belt.
> 
> I only use stretch belts now, and no leather stretch belts. You can find them on Amazon and they are inexpensive.
> 
> I cut all my underwear now, on the waistband, in about 3 places. It doesn't look good but definitely elevates the pressure.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> P.S. Do you suffer from chronic constipation also or no?


Yep, that's me! Suspenders and elastic waistband. Stretch belts, kinda works but I don't use them that much cause I had problems too.

Yes, chronic constipation too. Bowel movements once a week, two times if I'm lucky, no more than 6 per month. Wasn't always like that but since the whole problem started two years ago.


----------



## flossy

Mark, you should take some kind of supplement and/or medication *every day *to help you go.

Also I think you should have one BM per day. A lot of us with IBS-C have incomplete evacuation, so once you start going one time a day it may be more than that. (It almost always is with me.) Going regularly will help with the pressure around your waist, but only somewhat. But it should be somewhat better.

I posted this awhile back. It has all my pertinent information, all wrapped up into one post. Click on below link to read:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/325690-the-abcs-of-chronic-constipation-aka-ibs-c/


----------



## oceannir

Because of this I've always been super sensitive to tight fitting pants. I'm quite thin and find myself buying XL and stuff like that. Which surprisingly still isn't that large. How people wear those super tight pants I will never understand.


----------



## amerqureshi

I'm 6'3" and used to weigh 310 lbs and am now 210 lbs. Still have some abdominal/gut fat. Often wondered if I were to have liposuction and a tummy tuck.. if that would reduce the symptoms of nausea and headache from pressure on my lower abdomen. Weight loss in general HAS reduced my symptoms.

Btw I have no physical discomfort around my abdomen. Nausea and headaches daily


----------



## ♧Pandora☆

Iv had ibs twice. This is about my first time. At 16 I got symptom after symptom and was diagnosed with ibsA. I had so many symptoms. Forget elastic around the waist i couldn't even have a hand brush across my belly, even gental tickling hurt. I woke up most mornings with the worse stomach ache. Brain fog, nausea to many symptoms to list. My breathing was quite bad day to day, when i spoke, people would say to me..breathe. I lived like it until 22 then 1 day i had enough and see a add for food intolerance test. So i walked in and had 1. He told me i had 6 food intolerances. Cornflour, aspartame, pork, sorbitol (in toothpastes, no wonder why i gagged every morning when brushing my teeth&#128544 sugar cant remember last 1.
So i walked out & cut the foods out right then, within 48 hours, 6 years of agony disappeared.
It made me mad that docs let me live like that for the sake of 6 food intolerances.
Anyway after 3 months i added all back without a problem.

I guess food intolerances were to blame in my case.
All that food fermenting allowing bad bacteria to feed off it causing me bloating, gas,nausea,etc

I was 5ft 9 8st 5. So a size uk6.

I still think of the guy who did my test, its appox 11 years ago. I cant believe how a random guy changed my life.


----------



## flossy

Great story ♧Pandora☆, thanks for posting it.


----------



## seekr

I have been suffering from this syndrome for around 20 years. I experience lower abdominal muscle spasm that causes this issue. I have IBS-C. I use to have combination of C and D, but for the past 10 years or so, it has been just the C. I finding out that this syndrome for me is mindbody issue that I vehemently disagreed earlier. More I dig into my sub-concioud mind, more i am convinced it is caused due to repressed fear(or anger). Dr Sarno's TMS concept helped me to an extent(http://www.tmswiki.org/w/index.php?page=The_Tension_Myositis_Syndrome_Wiki). Share your thoughts.


----------



## NotNormalNow

Berniememe said:


> Dear Buzz- I know exactly what you mean! I thought I was crazy! I had surgery 3 months ago for reflux & small bowel resection( see my post " Nissan fundlipication woes"). I have been left with abdominal pain mid left to center abdomen. I cannot stand anything putting even the slightest pressure on my mid upper abdomen, it feels like a skin surface nerve issue- it even wakes me up when I an sleeping. I think it is related to IBS or to nerves injured during surgery. Thank you for helping me realize I am not alone!


Hi Berniememe --

Is the skin sensation akin to "rawness" or perhaps as with a sunburn? I have skin irritation on the abdomen that must be linked to my GI tract issues, but I have no clue about why. The PA at the GI didn't seem to have an answer (I'll press at my next appt). Is this common?

Thanks!


----------



## lisacexp

Hi there, I just turned 50, female, and although I do not have IBS, (that I'm aware of) I do suffer great pains from pants and underwear that rests up against my lower abdomen region. I literally have to wear pants with the waistband above my belly button or I am in great pain. When the waistband of my pants touches my lower abdomen, I experience pain across my entire lower abdomen for about 2 days. Symptoms feel like: intestinal bruising, cramping, swollen organs, achiness, extreme bloating and then later feels like the beginning of a bladder infection. I usually wear a nightgown during the day, to bypass the pain until it dissipates. Even, the car seat belt seems to be a real irritant. I literally have to use my hand to push the seat-belt off my stomach while driving, it's that bad. Of course, some days are better then others.

I will add that I had two child births via cesareans. I'm curious if any other people had surgeries in that area? I've gained a bit a weight lately and wonder if it is causing havoc of where the incision was. Lastly, another possibility is when I would bend over to shave to shave my legs, it would be painful on my right side and I could actually feel something inside my stomach. I had x-rays done but it showed nothing. My guess is a hernia or scar tissue. As, I sit here in pain and type, I am dumbfounded that this illness has not been diagnosed and formerly recognized by the medical community.


----------



## annie7

Hi

i am so sorry for your pain. since you've had two abdominal surgeries, it very well could be that your pain is due to adhesions. i developed adhesions after my first open abdominal surgery. later the adhesions got so bad that they were attaching to my intestines and pulling and twisting them. it's hard to detect adhesions with tests but if they have attached to an organ and are pulling it out of place, this will show up on a CT scan with contrast. that's how they detected mine. a CT scan with contrast will also show if you have a hernia. ask your doc about getting a CT scan with contrast.

good luck. hope you can find some relief.


----------



## flossy

I just bought another new pair of Levi's jeans, 36 X 36, with a relaxed fit. I'm as skinny as they come but I like no pressure on my waist, with my IBS it drives me crazy. I gotta wear a belt (a STRETCH belt, thank you very much) with them or they'd fall off in two seconds.

If they were any looser I'd be wearing a dress. lol


----------



## flossy

Hi everyone -

Recently I bought a few new pairs of underwear, medium-size. The elastic waistband was still a bit too tight for someone who has IBS who feels uncomfortable from clothing pushing down there. I thought about cutting the waistband halfway, about half a dozen times to relieve the pressure, like I always do, but it looks rather unsightly. So I bought more undies, this time size large. They were better than the others.... But then I said to myself, "What if I go extra large?" So I ordered more underwear from Amazon and finally there is no more pressure on my waistband from them, I really like that. And I don't have to cut them anymore either. Hey-now!!!


----------



## annie7

flossy said:


> Hi everyone -
> 
> Recently I bought a few new pairs of underwear, medium-size. The elastic waistband was still a bit too tight for someone who has IBS who feels uncomfortable from clothing pushing down there. I thought about cutting the waistband halfway, about half a dozen times to relieve the pressure, like I always do, but it looks rather unsightly. So I bought more undies, this time size large. They were better than the others.... But then I said to myself, "What if I go extra large?" So I ordered more underwear from Amazon and finally there is no more pressure on my waistband from them, I really like that. And I don't have to cut them anymore either. Hey-now!!!


oh good! so glad you finally found relief!


----------

